# If you pray for dogs...



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

now would be a good time.

Emma ate a bait bag. (The whole bag - not just the contents  ) I thought she had passed it all, she was eating and having normal stools.

Nope.

She puked up everything she ate (including more of the bait bag) and fasted herself (food and water) for 24 hours.

She is at the vet for x-rays and bloodwork.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

My dog ate a nylon knee high when he was 5 months old. He was very sick and I was in a panic. Took him to the emergency vet and they hooked him up with IV fluids and took an x-ray. Of course, being non metal, nothing showed up except a very full colon. He had 2 normal poops at the emergency vet and I picked him up the next day with some antibiotics. He was still very lethargic. I was thinking of taking him to another vet for exploratory surgery as we definately knew the nylon was missing. Let him out for a poop and was watching him like a hawk when the longest poop I had ever seen came out (with some help from me). You guessed it. The entire nylon came out in one piece. He was a very lucky puppy.
My old vet didn't believe me when I said it came out, but then he wasn't really supportive when told him Max had probably ate the nylon. I changed vets after that.
I hope Emma passes her bag. I would be concerned if there were metal pieces on the bag. Unfortunately you can only watch and wait.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Any update?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Her bloodwork is good. 

X-ray is unclear, may show an obstruction. They are giving her barium and will do another x-ray in 3 hours. She is on IV fluids and started an antibiotic.

At this point it is either gastroenteritis or an obstruction.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, Anne. Hang in there, Emma.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to read this Anne. I hope Emma get's better very soon. I remember when my dog ate a corn cob in the summer of '07. Same tests as you at the vet. Not a fun time. Let us know how she does. 

Alex


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Sending prayers and corgi fairies!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It's looking bad. Sounds like she will need surgery and it's considered high risk.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Anne,

So horrible to hear about Emma. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. I can only imagine how freaked you must be.

Let us know how things are going...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

She is in surgery now.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Emma is through surgery. She essentially had one of the worst obstructions the vet has seen, basically had three separate surgeries. She went into toxic shock during the surgery but seems to be stable now as she is coming out of the anesthesia. She is in critical condition and may not make it through the next 24 hours.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i just sent a prayer up for both of you, she's right in the middle right now, she's young and healthy, with some luck (corgi angels!), she'll pull thru just fine.

there's a lesson in this for all the rest of us.....

well, we were posting at the same time, Anne. i've seen dogs come thru this type of sx (like Emma--3 separate sx in one), and some not. another prayer for you both...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

She was in rough shape going into this. She has lost a lot of weight and muscle. It's not pretty. If she makes it through there will be a lot of physical therapy and nutritional support needed.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> She is in surgery now.


We'll pray for her.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of this :-( 
Prayers sent your way. Hoping for a good outcome and recovery.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh poor girl!  I'm sorry to hear her condition has gone down, but I'm glad to hear she made it through the surgery at least. I'm also glad you were able to get her into the ER. Extra ear scritches and prayers for Emma!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Prayers coming your way from the Firecreek Gang!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bless the both of your hearts. Prayers from all us to you and the peach.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and Emma.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Anne, thoughts and prayers coming to you from myself and my pack in Va., we sure hope Emma is well soon. Mo


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a garbage mouth in the making, so I am hoping that everything turns out OK. I have had to grab enough scary stuff out of soda pops mouth already.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Anne, I've been thinking about you and Emma all day. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, one step at a time, she's made it through surgery, that has got to be a good bit of progress. I hope she continues to get better, I'm sure you are doing whatever it takes... The scariest thing my dog ever ate was a whole package of rat poison - I know well the fear and worry... My thoughts and prayers are with you and Emma!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

All the very best for her recovery.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

My thoughts are with you guys too Anne. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Prayers Emma pulls through.


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Still sending prayers for her recovery. Checked in for updates. I'll check back later today.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

She made it through the night! The vet says she is "bright-eyed and bushy-tailed" this morning. She's doing well enough that I can see her later this morning.

Now to figure out how to pay for this.... *sigh*


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

GREAT!!! 

it's only money, it'll get worked out.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

That is GREAT news! The few of my critters that have gone through extensive surgery, once they started to improve, they kept going that way. No setback and no mental thing like with people, you know?

Still sending good thoughts and prayers your way...


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she is better Anne!! I hope she continues to improve. [-o<


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Terriffic!!!! It's really amazing what they'll eat......


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank goodness she's a lil fighter!

Garbage mouth = not so good

Fighter = terrific!


Keep us posted.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that she is doing well. I'll keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers. 


Courtney


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen.........


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Amen.........


No doubt! And no doubt you will do her right on her home recovery care, Anne.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good to here your dog is going to be ok.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent news!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay! Good job Emma! =D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so glad


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I picked Emma up from the vet today. The vet is amazed that she is alive. She shouldn't be. Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers!

She chewed up her IV, rubber kennel matting and a blanket. She's on strict orders not to eat anything non-food and I am on strict orders to make sure she doesn't have opportunity. 

:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Alright! So glad to hear that.. just goes to show the "myth" about Pits is true.. you know, being able to chew through anything, including steel. :razz: 

Good luck on keeping her out of trouble.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

SO glad she's doing well! Good luck and quick recovery to her. If you discover a way to keep them from wanting to randomly eat stuff, please share - I count myself fortunate that my girl has passed or thrown up (forced by me) everything she's swallowed so far, but it's been a near thing several times...


----------

